# Brian Copeland - Progressive Fighting System



## blp03 (Aug 4, 2010)

Hello All,

I was just hoping to get a little information on this guy. He seems to be a pretty legit guy and I found that he is a phase 1 instructor on Paul Vunak's site which I've also heard hasn't been updated for a while. I also checked out some of his videos on youtube. My question is to anyone involved with Mr. Vunak's system and has trained with him and any instructors under him; is this guy legit? I hate to just visit the school without any recommendations because anyone can market their school. Or are there any other legit JKD schools in the South Denver area? Thanks in advance.


----------



## SteffenBerg (Aug 21, 2010)

This guy is certified under Ted Wong - http://www.jkdcolorado.com

Stef


----------



## blp03 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks Stef!


----------



## SensibleManiac (Aug 24, 2010)

Don't know for sure but I have heard good things as well his site looks really good.


----------

